

Ask HN: What version control strategies do you use? - pkill17

Git, SVN, CVS; git-flow, scrumming for merges; what strategies do you use at work, and which do you use with your side projects? Do you differ between the two?
======
mervinej
Git with the basics of git-flow, master, develop, feature and release
branches, both business and personal, although I don't tend to use release
branches and rarely feature branches on my personal projects.

